# Google- Flatulent Woman Loses Bowel Jibes Case - Sky News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7 style="font-size:100%;font-family:arial,sans-serif">[TR][TD]<img src=http://news.google.ca/news?imgefp=6miqVp2uWcQJ&imgurl=static.sky.com/images/pictures/1649387.jpg width=80 height=80 alt="" border=1>Sky News[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Flatulent Woman Loses *Bowel* Jibes CaseSky News, United Kingdom - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>*...* claimed she was subjected to cruel jibes from staff at Leeds Metropolitan University because she suffered from severe *irritable bowel syndrome*. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

